# HUGE SHOW IN.....EAST LOS ANGELES, CALIFAS



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *Saturday, April 30, 2011
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site
good luck
Old Memories


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 22 2011, 06:45 AM~19931150
> *posted on our site
> good luck
> Old Memories
> *


Gracias for the support guys!!! Hope to see you all there..


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS LA WILL BE THERE :nicoderm:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gema68_@Feb 22 2011, 09:27 PM~19937650
> *UNIDOS LA WILL BE THERE :nicoderm:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yessad: :yessad: :rimshot: TTT!!! Come down carnal!!! Bring all the familia and the homies down!!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 10:00 PM~19937964
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :rimshot: TTT!!! Come down carnal!!! Bring all the familia and the homies down!!!
> *


TTT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 11:35 PM~19938705
> *TTT :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CARNALES ITS GONNA BE THE FIRMEST CAR SHOW EAST L.A. HAS HAD IN A LONG TIME SINCE THE GREAT WESTERN EXHIBIT CENTER. Q-VO CAN'T WAIT!!!! SONS OF SOUL CC :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh yeah...let's keep this moving. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you guys part of the sons of soul in ritchmond ca northern cali car club


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 21 2011, 11:18 PM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Feb 23 2011, 01:07 AM~19939055
> *are you guys part of the sons of soul in ritchmond ca northern cali car club
> *


NO WE ARE THE ORIGINAL SONS OF SOUL CAR CLUB OF EAST LOS ANGELES FOUNDED BACK IN OCTOBER OF 1967.


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gema68_@Feb 22 2011, 09:27 PM~19937650
> *UNIDOS LA WILL BE THERE :nicoderm:
> *


GRACIAS FOR THE SUPPORT CARNAL...BRING THE FAMILIA AND RANFLAS DOWN!!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by UnderGroundCustomz_@Feb 23 2011, 01:55 AM~19939145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COME DOWN PRIMO, AND BRING THE LOWRIDERS, OLDIES, & BOMBAS!!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 23 2011, 01:01 AM~19939044
> *Oh yeah...let's keep this moving.  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 23 2011, 06:10 PM~19944034
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:  WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Feb 24 2011, 10:27 AM~19949639
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:   WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME DOWN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 24 2011, 11:19 PM~19956153
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: COME DOWN!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE...... TTT......


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Feb 26 2011, 01:18 AM~19964476
> *EVIL SIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE......  TTT......
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: TTT...thanks for the support carnal!!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Feb 24 2011, 10:27 AM~19949639
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:   WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 26 2011, 01:40 PM~19967091
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: TTT...thanks for the support carnal!!!
> *


De nada holmes 
see you guys there


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

POST ON GOODTIMES TOPIC


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Feb 27 2011, 03:34 PM~19973601
> *POST ON GOODTIMES TOPIC
> *


Thanks for the support carnales!!! Hope to see you there!!!    TTT Keep the palabra moving


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES EAST LA BE THERE..


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2011, 07:42 PM~19983698
> *GOODTIMES EAST LA BE THERE..
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES CC..COME DOWN AND ENJOY THE SHOW...PASS THE WIRE DOWN....TTT!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2011, 07:42 PM~19983698
> *GOODTIMES EAST LA BE THERE..
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES CC..COME DOWN AND ENJOY THE SHOW...PASS THE WIRE DOWN....TTT!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Feb 28 2011, 05:02 PM~19982364
> *BACK TO THE TOP!!!
> *


SIMON...BACK TO THE TOP CARNAL. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Mar 1 2011, 12:08 PM~19988996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!!!    KEEP THE WIRE MOVING....TTT!!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Mar 1 2011, 12:49 PM~19989299
> *TTT!!!       KEEP THE WIRE MOVING....TTT!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT!!! PASS THE PALABRA AROUND~!!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 2 2011, 11:34 AM~19997548
> *:biggrin:
> *


Saludos to the homies from Reflections C.C. come down homeboys and enjoy the show!!!! TTT...Pass the wire!!!


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by UnderGroundCustomz_@Mar 3 2011, 01:51 AM~20004622
> * TTT  :biggrin:
> *


SALUDOS THE PRIMO AND HOMIES AT THE UGC SHOP...


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UnderGroundCustomz_@Mar 3 2011, 12:51 AM~20004622
> * TTT  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:
> 
> *HOP RULES. </span>
> 
> ...


*
  *


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    TTT


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Mar 5 2011, 07:27 PM~20024097
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     TTT


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SALUDOS TO ALL THE LOWRIDING HOMIEZ...YOUR ALL WELCOME TO COME DOWN TO THE SHOW...THERE WILL BE A LOT OF SURPRISE APPEARANCES. DONT MISS OUT...TTT


----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SSWRVIN_@Mar 8 2011, 11:21 PM~20048014
> *TTT
> *


  
   THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!! PASS THE WIRE POR FAVOR


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by UnderGroundCustomz_@Mar 10 2011, 05:00 PM~20061695
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by UnderGroundCustomz_@Mar 13 2011, 04:41 PM~20082534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:
> 
> *HOP RULES. </span>
> 
> ...


*


 :biggrin:*


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> *HOP RULES. *</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:
[/quote]
   







PSYCHO REALM FROM CYPRESS HILL ALONG WITH HANK CASTRO FROM THEE MIDNIGHTERS JUST ADDED TO THE LINE UP TO DO A SPECIAL APPEARANCE...
:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AmericanBully4Life_@Mar 15 2011, 11:38 PM~20103092
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...












*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 18 2011, 08:57 AM~20120993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS FOR THE SUPPORT CARNAL...BACK TO THE TOP!!! 42 DAYS AND COUNTING DOWN!!!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :CARNALES ITS GONNA BE THE FIRMEST CAR SHOW EAST L.A. HAS HAD IN A LONG TIME SINCE THE GREAT WESTERN EXHIBIT CENTER. Q-VO CAN'T WAIT!!!! SONS OF SOUL CCthumbsup: :thumbsup: :burn: :burn: :sprint: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: TTT!!!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 21 2011, 05:35 PM~20145134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    SALUDOS TO THE HOMIES FROM REFLECTIONS CC...TO THE TOP CARNAL!!! KEEP THE PALABRA MOVING


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hope you can make it out. Thanks


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Mar 22 2011, 04:34 PM~20153862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 TTT!!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    TTT!!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   On behalf of the Sons of Soul Car Club of East Los Angeles Califas, members and family, we take this opportunity to express our sincerest appreciation for your participation of our 1st Annual Car Show. Were deeply grateful for your support.
It is through the support of car clubs like Groupe CC, Imperials CC, Fellas 4 Life CC, Old Memories CC, Reflections CC, Brownroots CC, Techniques CC, Klique CC, Bomb Heaven CC, and every club that I did not mention I apologize, solo-riders. Clubs and individuals like you that we are able to continue to strengthen our cultura/tradition, and to develop new and past friendships to serve our members and the raza. Again, thank you for making this mission a reality.

**A special thank you Beer Run Bobby, Mark and Jesse for time and contribution along with the staff of Impalas and StreetLow Magazine.***


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by UnderGroundCustomz_@Mar 25 2011, 11:04 PM~20183458
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:wow: TTT :wow:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

:biggrin: :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 2 2011, 05:25 PM~20244021
> *:wow:  TTT  :wow:
> *


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

COME ON APRIL 30 UNIDOS LA WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

BETTER DAYS will be there


Whats up Mouse? Your sons new ride was looking good at Santa Anita !


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...












*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

SHHHHEOW!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 6 2011, 07:56 PM~20277930
> *SHHHHEOW!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Big Ruben Old Memories SGV Chapter








Got your tex Bro


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

To the Top ! ! !


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 11 2011, 12:14 AM~20308784
> *Big Ruben Old Memories SGV Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


Orale, caranl..hope you and all the homiez can come down and rep it East Los Style...TTT!!!


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 13 2011, 08:36 PM~20333689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
:wow: BACK TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

We moved it to the park for more space


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :wow:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 14 2011, 04:14 PM~20340344
> *TTT  :wow:
> *


      TTT!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Apr 15 2011, 10:22 PM~20350203
> *TO THE TOP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!! SALUDOS TO ALL THE HOMIEZ DEVOTIONS C.C. SOUTH GATE...THANK YOU AGAIN.


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :wow:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking forward to this one ! ! ! !


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Apr 18 2011, 08:10 PM~20368826
> *Looking forward to this one ! ! ! !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT!!! Thanks for the support..Saludos to you all...


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Apr 18 2011, 07:11 PM~20368833
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  TTT!!! Thanks for the support..Saludos to you all...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## GroupeELA #1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Old school Groupe Original ELA members will be at the Sons of Soul Car Show. Hey Maybe the Sons can come to Pomona Bike & Car Show on the 22nd of May.


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GroupeELA #1_@Apr 20 2011, 12:12 PM~20381710
> *Old school Groupe Original ELA members will be at the Sons of Soul Car Show. Hey Maybe the Sons can come to Pomona Bike & Car Show on the 22nd of May.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks for the support, I know we can come down to support you in Pomona...TTT!!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Visit us @ www.facebook.com/SonsofSoulCC









T
T
T


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Apr 24 2011, 07:43 PM~20411540
> *Visit us @ www.facebook.com/SonsofSoulCC
> 
> 
> ...



my son, capitan , wants to know if you are having a pedal car category?


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 25 2011, 05:39 AM~20413626
> *my son, capitan , wants to know if you are having a pedal car category?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Bring you boy down carnal. I'm sure we can accommodate the pedal catergory. See you there!!! TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Apr 25 2011, 05:37 PM~20417763
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Bring you boy down carnal. I'm sure we can accommodate the pedal catergory. See you there!!! TTT
> *



now thats the way to do it!
see you sat


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

NEW SHOW MAN! 

NEW PRANK CALLS & firme oldies. At 03:00 some old cholo dude is really ready to kill me because he thinks I want fight his grandson for picking on my son Betitio. It was nuts, he got crazy


CLICK HERE TO LISTEN NOW! http://www.ustream.tv/channel/beerrunbobby


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :wow:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 27 2011, 01:24 PM~20432656
> *TTT  :wow:
> *


:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:wow: 
TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

see ya tomorrow


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T
Better Days Los Angeles


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

Posted up at the show.....its crackin' out here. Q-vo Sons of Soul C.C.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Let's see the UGC Girls ! ! !


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Apr 30 2011, 03:09 PM~20455067
> *Let's see the UGC Girls ! ! !
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: PICTURES COMING SOON!!! ttt


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

great show. Me and my family had a great time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gabela433 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ttt wheres the pics loco


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Apr 30 2011, 02:09 PM~20455067
> *Let's see the UGC Girls ! ! !
> *


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

UGC Hydraulics...


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: EMPIRE'S FINEST CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME THANK'S WE HOPE TO SEE U ALL NEXT YEAR GOD BE WITH U ALL


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UnderGroundCustomz_@May 1 2011, 01:05 AM~20457798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like that nice


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

REDEMPTION CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME ,MUCH PROPS TO SONS OF SOUL FOR A GREAT SHOW ! :thumbsup: GRACIAS...


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 1 2011, 08:52 AM~20458730
> *REDEMPTION CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME ,MUCH PROPS TO SONS OF SOUL FOR A GREAT SHOW !  :thumbsup:  GRACIAS...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow: :wow: THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING DOWN AND SUPPORTING THE CAUSE....HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL ON THE BOULEVARD SOON!!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JERRI_@May 1 2011, 06:27 AM~20458297
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: EMPIRE'S FINEST CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME THANK'S WE HOPE TO SEE U ALL NEXT YEAR GOD BE WITH U ALL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS FOR COMING DOWN...ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO HOST FOR GOOD FRIENDS. SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR!!!!


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by D-BOY R.O_@Apr 30 2011, 09:06 PM~20456630
> *great show. Me and my family had a great time. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


    GLAD YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME...THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING THE EASTSIDE BOYS & GIRLS CLUB OF EAST LOS AND THE SONS OF SOUL CAR CLUB.


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :drama: OUR STYLE. LOS ANGELES. WAS THERE and HAD A GOO TIME


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Better Days had a great time !


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@May 1 2011, 12:53 PM~20459941
> *:wow:
> GLAD YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME...THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING THE EASTSIDE BOYS &  GIRLS CLUB OF EAST LOS AND THE SONS OF SOUL CAR CLUB.
> *


----------



## GroupeELA #1 (Feb 15, 2011)

The Big G Groupe ELA Car Club was there and always will support a Great Cause. Congratulations Son's of Soul Car Club for a Great Event.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@May 1 2011, 12:50 PM~20459923
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :wow: THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING DOWN AND SUPPORTING THE CAUSE....HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL ON THE BOULEVARD SOON!!!
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: AND I'LL BE CRUISING LISTENING TO THE SONS OF SOUL CD'S I WON... :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hey Sons of Soul. <span style=\'color:blue\'>REFLECTIONS SO. CAL." Car Club had a fime time at your Car Show on Saturday. Gracias for having us. Good Job on the whole show. 

See you soon.*</span>


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UnderGroundCustomz_@Apr 30 2011, 11:59 PM~20457777
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UnderGroundCustomz_@May 1 2011, 12:00 AM~20457779
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## BLUE DREAM (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY R.O_@May 2 2011, 07:24 PM~20470621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Sup Thomas, Sons of Soul C.C.; congratulations on a great show... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@May 2 2011, 11:03 PM~20472787
> *Sup Thomas, Sons of Soul C.C.; congratulations on a great show...  :thumbsup:
> *


    Whats up bro... I want to thank all of you for coming down and the supporting the Sons of Soul Car Club and the great cause the we all helped. Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@May 3 2011, 02:56 PM~20476890
> *     Whats up bro... I want to thank all of you for coming down and the supporting the Sons of Soul Car Club and the great cause the we all helped. Hope to see you all soon.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: 

On behalf of the Sons of Soul Car Club of East Los Angeles Califas, members and family, we take this opportunity to express our sincerest appreciation for your participation of our 1st Annual Car Show. Were deeply grateful for your support.
It is through the support of car clubs like Groupe CC, Better Days CC, Fellas 4 Life CC, Old Memories CC, Reflections CC, Brownroots CC, Techniques CC, Way of Life CC, Bomb Heaven CC, Trucha CC, Thee Untouchables CC, Viejitos CC, Dukes CC, Rollers Only CC, Our Style CC, Amigos CC, CityWide CC, Bomb Club CC, Redemption CC, UnderGround Customz Hydraulics, Eastside Productions, Solo-Riders and every club that I didn't mention I apologize. Its Clubs and individuals like you that we are able to continue to strengthen our movement of the lowrider cultura/tradition, and to develop new positive ventures to serve our community and the raza. Again, thank you for making this mission a reality....Thomas "Sons of Soul CC" 

**A special thank you to Beer Run Bobby, Mark and Jesse for time and contribution along with the staff of Impalas and StreetLow Magazine. Richard Palos from Streetlow Magazine along with The Midnite Cruzzers for there firme entertainment along with Aalon "Mr. Rock N Roll Gangsta", Paris Escovedo, George Perez, and Last but not Least Hank Castro from the Midniters..Thank you all for helping us put up one of the best car shows/concerts East Los has ever had. This is will always be one to remember...This show will go up in history as one of the best shows the gente of East Los has been a part of... Thank you all....***


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@May 3 2011, 04:21 PM~20477415
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> 
> On behalf of the Sons of Soul Car Club of East Los Angeles Califas, members and family, we take this opportunity to express our sincerest appreciation for your participation of our 1st Annual Car Show. Were deeply grateful for your support.
> ...


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

I was glad to be apart of the event.. I had alot of fun...First time in East Los...


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for a fun show! Everyone was having a good time. Looking forward to the next one. You guys did a good job!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@May 3 2011, 04:21 PM~20477415
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> 
> On behalf of the Sons of Soul Car Club of East Los Angeles Califas, members and family, we take this opportunity to express our sincerest appreciation for your participation of our 1st Annual Car Show. Were deeply grateful for your support.
> ...



Hey Sons of Soul. Again REFLECTIONS C.C. had a firme time at this show. We agree with what you said above. All Car Clubs have to come together and support one another just like we did at your event and show everyone we can do positive things and keep the good work and do good for the community and for the future generations of young lowriders. See you Homies soon. 

Mr. Lo Lo 
"REFLECTIONS C.C. SO. CAL"
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------

